# Omni publishing to release THE MATRIX full score



## MikeH (Feb 15, 2014)

Plus another title coming in July...


_You all might be excited to hear that Omni just got permission to make the score to "The Matrix" available. Starting on it now, not sure when it will be finished, but if you've signed up to the newsletter you'll be notified when it's ready for purchase. 

And, there's another one coming in July. Again, thanks for all the feedback and support!_


----------



## Lex (Feb 15, 2014)

FANTASTIC!

alex


----------



## Shubus (Feb 15, 2014)

FANTASTIC is right! Anybody interested in film scores should sign up for Omni's newsletter. I must confess I never heard of them until the BATMAN score was announced here. Full movie scores are scarce as hen's teeth (John Williams excepted--thankfully).


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 15, 2014)

Lex @ Sun Feb 16 said:


> FANTASTIC!



+1

Is Omni vying for HL territory, perhaps?


----------



## Vin (Feb 15, 2014)

Amazing! It's one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## dannthr (Feb 15, 2014)

More!


----------



## The Darris (Feb 15, 2014)

This is awesome. I am still waiting for the surprise in July. They nearly have me on edge.


----------



## bryla (Feb 15, 2014)

While you wait you can pick up a copy of John Adams Harmonielehre and learn all the tricks of the matrix


----------



## aaronnt1 (Feb 16, 2014)

bryla @ Sun 16 Feb said:


> While you wait you can pick up a copy of John Adams Harmonielehre and learn all the tricks of the matrix



I was thinking the same thing, I have it and it's nice and large too. Still, I love the Matrix scores so will probably pick this up too.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 16, 2014)

I like The Matrix Revisited even better. Great scores.

I wonder how they'll deal with the electronica stuff in the score.


----------



## IvanP (Feb 16, 2014)

William's HOOK is another one I'd love to see in a complete edition...that level of writing is beyond any human capability within even the longest film deadline 

Other stuff I'd love to buy:

- The Empire Strikes Back (God I rave that one)
- Conan
-Separate cues such as Hunt For Red October, Total Recall, Kamen's Three Musketeers, etc
-Powell Stuff
-Old, Golden Age stuff: Ben Hur, Spartacus...ye old classic orchestrations by Rosza, Friedhofer...
- Star Trek TMP
- A collection of Selected Cues/Themes from different composers (Kamen's, Goldsmith's...)


----------



## midi_controller (Feb 16, 2014)

Shubus @ Sat Feb 15 said:


> Full movie scores are scarce as hen's teeth (John Williams excepted--thankfully).



As far as I know, no one has ever released a copy of the full score to a movie John Williams worked on, only a couple cues per film (and sometimes even those are re-orchestrated). Am I missing something?

I ordered both the Elfman scores Omni put out, and I'll probably grab this one at some point too. I'm really glad this is going well, it never made sense to me that there was so little modern film music available in full score, and I guess now they are realizing there actually is a market after all (and a hungry one at that, first printing of Batman sold out overnight!).


----------



## MikeH (Feb 16, 2014)

IvanP @ Sun Feb 16 said:


> William's HOOK is another one I'd love to see in a complete edition...that level of writing is beyond any human capability within even the longest film deadline



I love HOOK so much. But it does fall into the category of 'scary'. I've seen a few of the fully orchestrated sketches and it makes you want to crawl in bed, pull the covers over your head, and never write a note again. :D


----------



## rgames (Feb 16, 2014)

IvanP @ Sun Feb 16 said:


> William's HOOK is another one I'd love to see in a complete edition...that level of writing is beyond any human capability within even the longest film deadline


I'd love to see that one, too.

"Flight to Neverland" is available but I think that's it. Plus I think it's actually a concert arrangement, not the cue as written for the film.

rgames


----------



## jamwerks (Feb 16, 2014)

midi_controller @ Sun Feb 16 said:


> As far as I know, no one has ever released a copy of the full score to a movie John Williams worked on, only a couple cues per film (and sometimes even those are re-orchestrated). Am I missing something?


Yeah there are some absolute masterpieces (imo) by JW that can't be found in original orchestral versions. Thinking of Parade of the Ewoks, The Asteroid field, etc. Would love to have a look at those. hint-hint :mrgreen:

Can't understand why Hal Leonard doesn't publish them...


----------



## The Darris (Feb 16, 2014)

I've discussed John Williams with Omni Publishing in the past and there is a very restrictive rights issues in trying to publish any of his scores. I wouldn't hold your breath for them but his signature scores are a great investment for score study.


----------



## jleckie (Feb 16, 2014)

i Do think the matrix an odd choice. Many, many cues are one orchestral effect after another.

hook would be great to have though.


----------



## aaronnt1 (Feb 16, 2014)

I'd prefer Matrix Revolutions to be honest, it's the best of the trilogy I feel and has a lot more going on orchestral wise than the other two scores. It's one exhilarating orchestral cue after another and would love to study the orchestration.


----------



## dannthr (Feb 16, 2014)

Are we doing wishlists?

I would love to read James Horner's _The Land Before Time_, Alan Silvestri's _Back to the Future_, almost anything from Alan Menken's Disney work, Hans Zimmer's _The Lion King_ underscore, and almost anything from Jo Hisaishi.


----------



## Vin (Feb 17, 2014)

IvanP @ 16/2/2014 said:


> William's HOOK is another one I'd love to see in a complete edition...that level of writing is beyond any human capability within even the longest film deadline
> 
> Other stuff I'd love to buy:
> 
> ...



Good taste you have, sir o-[][]-o 

I'd love to see Hook as well, *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DP5mr065yb8 (this)* is one of my favorite cues of all time.

Some excepts from _The Face of Pan_ are available in Berklee's Music Composition for Film and TV course which I took and I was very happy when we got to analyze it. The whole course is based around JW scores actually. 

But back to the topic, some of my wishes (in case someone from Omni Publishing is lurking :mrgreen: ):

- Back to the Future
- The Shawshank Redemption
- The Last Samurai
- A Beautiful Mind
- How to Train Your Dragon
- Cloud Atlas


----------



## AndreP (Feb 17, 2014)

I debated on purchasing the "Batman" score and ended up passing on it because, although I do enjoy the music, its not really a score I return to often.

"The Matrix" on the other hand I tend to spin every few weeks and listen to beginning to end. I agree to an extent that it has a bevy of orchestral "effects" BUT it also has some very intense action scoring (along with orchestration) that I am curious to check out. 

Now, I'm just worried what they have coming up this summer, because I gotta save money! :lol:


----------



## dannthr (Feb 17, 2014)

Neither of the Elfman scores are my favorite scores--neither of them were on my "regular rotation" as it were.

I bought both because I wanted to show support for Omni Publishing in this endeavor and hope that later on, more scores will be released by other artists as well. 

It seems this is going to be the case, and while the Matrix is definitely my favorite among Davis' works, it is again not a score I regularly listen to--nonetheless, I will still buy it.

Just keep them coming, Omni, you're doing important work.


----------



## AndreP (Feb 17, 2014)

dannthr @ Mon Feb 17 said:


> Neither of the Elfman scores are my favorite scores--neither of them were on my "regular rotation" as it were.
> 
> I bought both because I wanted to show support for Omni Publishing in this endeavor and hope that later on, more scores will be released by other artists as well.
> 
> ...



Now your making me feel all guilty for not getting the Batman score :lol: 
*looks at checking out and balances check book*


----------



## MacQ (Feb 17, 2014)

I'd love to see some of the animated feature scores from John Powell (Bolt, HTTYD, Shrek, Kung Fu Panda), or Bruce Broughton (Rescuer's Down Under), or Alan Menken (The Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast, Aladdin). Really dense stuff that moves around a lot with lots of mickey-mousing to picture supported by strong well-defined themes.

Have a listen to "Cody's Flight" and/or "Message Montage" by Bruce Broughton from the "RDU" score, and you'll hear what I'm talking about ... such amazing cues!!


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2014)

yessssssseseseseseseseses


----------



## aaronnt1 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'd love to read Powell's X-Men 3, Ed Shearmur's Sky Captain and JW's The Adventures of TinTin, really dense hyperactive virtuosic scores. I hope you're reading this thread Omni Publishing - there's much money to be made!


----------



## MacQ (Feb 17, 2014)

aaronnt1 @ Mon Feb 17 said:


> ... really dense hyperactive virtuosic scores.



Exactly! That's the kind of music where you need to refer to the manual! :lol:


----------

